# Please feel free to stop in...



## ipschoser1 (May 1, 2012)

Hope you find images you'll enjoy veiwing. Thanks for taking the time to visit. Eric McFerrin Photography | SmugMug


----------



## Jaemie (May 1, 2012)

You have a very nice website (and excellent photos)! Nice, simple navigation. Most of your watermarks avoid clashing with the photo. Mouseover viewing options (sm, med, lg) are excellent. It's clean and easy! 

Suggestions: 

1) coordinate the fonts; get rid of the different Times New Roman and Courier fonts and replace them all with something like Verdana or Tahoma
2) perhaps say a few more words about each section
3) add a way for visitors to comment, like on Facebook, etc.
4) work on getting all the watermarks into a bottom corner of each image

This is one of the best photo websites I've seen.


----------



## ipschoser1 (May 1, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> You have a very nice website (and excellent photos)! Nice, simple navigation. Most of your watermarks avoid clashing with the photo. Mouseover viewing options (sm, med, lg) are excellent. It's clean and easy!
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments Jaemie. You have some good points. I need to go back and make a few tweaks to the site. Thanks for the comments on its simplicity. Honestly, the main reason for that is that I am actively resisting taking the time to learn code, lol.


----------



## Jaemie (May 1, 2012)

Code is fun. (but keep the site simple)


----------

